# Painting over backing after removing vinyl wallpaper



## zachinqueens (Oct 2, 2011)

My living room has some very poorly attached vinyl wallpaper (I can remove it with my bare hands). It's also ugly, so down it goes.

Under it is a papery yellow backing. I tried steaming it off to get to the plaster underneath, but it barely responded at all. I'm considering just painting over it. Can I do that? If so, what's the best way to prep it? It's got a good bit of texture to it.

Image of the paper backing, with some old wallpaper on the side:
http://goo.gl/I28YK

Close-up of the paper backing:
http://goo.gl/P9iIH

Thanks!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Your close up looks like clay based paper paste. You should try to get it off- it will just cause problems and look ugly too.
Do a search for paper stripping- it's been talked about often.
Basically get it real wet with a sponge or a pump sprayer, and have patienc3- wait intil it is soft and scrape most off with a 4 or 6" putty knife. Use a very rough scrubbie and sponge to get the rest off. 
report back on how that goes. 
And read up on what to do next..


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Zach, I agree with brushjockey. It will come off, but it will take a bit of effort. You basically need to turn it to mud and scrape it off. Trust me, I feel your pain. I did what amounted to most of a house that had clay paste. You're fortunate you have plaster. I had to damage the drywall quite a bit with the water necessary to remove. Good luck with it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

As said, it needs to come off and it being plaster, it will come off.

http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/wallpaper_stripping.html


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you don't take it off, the water in your latex paint will reactivate the clay ADHESIVE and leave you with soup on your walls! Don't take any shortcuts, PLEASE!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> If you don't take it off, the water in your latex paint will reactivate the clay ADHESIVE and leave you with soup on your walls! Don't take any shortcuts, PLEASE!


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::laughing:


----------

